#      (7) >   >   >  -   60-62

## puteshestvennica

.   ,  .    -   60-62 ,           :1:  ,  ( !),  .  .   , ,   .
90% , 10%  ().
 .   40 .  .
        (        ).    ,      . 750 .

----------

